# Chillili New Mexico Cemetary



## MrPickle (Oct 7, 2009)

2+/0/2- exposures, no tripod, Tokina 11-16 F2.8.  Fun Stuff.







(oops, moved the pic on my hosting site.  Here it is again. ea)


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey!  you are not supposed to shoot there!  



nice shot.


----------



## citjet (Oct 10, 2009)

Great shot.  That sky is mesmerizing.


----------



## fokker (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 13, 2009)

Entire image looks really out of focus to me.


----------

